# Euro. Delivery Cover Story March Roundel



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm just reviewing the final proofs for the March Roundel. I think y'all will be pleased.

You won't miss the e.d. article - it's the cover story. At 5000 words, it's an e.d. section really.

First, I'd like to say danke to Rich Z, Arnold S, Matthew E, Hal M., and Charlie B. for contributing the vignettes (not the ones you stick on your car) of their experiences. :thumbup:

Second, danke to everyone here for creating a great place to talk about European Delivery.

*Edit:by beewang 3/23/06*

click link to read the story

http://www.bmwcca.org/roundel/march2006


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

You're welcome...you've easily helped out many on here more than we've done for you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweeeet. I'm pumped to see it!!!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

How do we get Roundel in Canada? I would like to read your article.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Kanuck said:


> How do we get Roundel in Canada? I would like to read your article.


It's easy. Join the BMW CCA at http://www.bmwcca.org (you can use my membership number, 36024, as referrer). Subscription is included with your membership and is not available separately.


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just joining the BMWCCA now so I wonder (doubt) if I will get this issue. Perhaps they sell back issues also. Looking forward to seeing this. :thumbup: Still hoping to do euro delivery this summer.

Peace
David


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be checking my mailbox everyday. Seems like others on this forum report getting theirs about a day or two before mine arrives.:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> I'll be checking my mailbox everyday. Seems like others on this forum report getting theirs about a day or two before mine arrives.:thumbup:


Same for me; drives me crazy when I want to see one of my articles in final form in the magazine itself. Always looks different than the word processor.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet! Looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Jspira said:


> It's easy. Join the BMW CCA at http://www.bmwcca.org (you can use my membership number, 36024, as referrer). Subscription is included with your membership and is not available separately.


I can't seem to access that page. Is it down maybe? Or, does it only work with Explorer? I am using Firefox on a Mac.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Since ED is the Cover Story....will there be an ED Centerfold?  :dunno:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Kanuck said:


> I can't seem to access that page. Is it down maybe? Or, does it only work with Explorer? I am using Firefox on a Mac.


I can't either. I think its down right now...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

x3Bruin said:


> Since ED is the Cover Story....will there be an ED Centerfold?  :dunno:


My 330xi, naked of course.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I would be happy to scan and send if you do not get this issue.
Barring any copyright infringment of course - just spreading the knowledge!



DavidNY said:


> I am just joining the BMWCCA now so I wonder (doubt) if I will get this issue. Perhaps they sell back issues also. Looking forward to seeing this. :thumbup: Still hoping to do euro delivery this summer.
> 
> Peace
> David


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I just tried Safari and FireFox on two Macs and it came up fine each time...



Kanuck said:


> I can't seem to access that page. Is it down maybe? Or, does it only work with Explorer? I am using Firefox on a Mac.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

mullman said:


> I just tried Safari and FireFox on two Macs and it came up fine each time...


Hey mullman - any luck with BMWUSA.com's build your own site on Mac (Safari or Firefox)? Mine keeps reseting! It used to work....

OK - now back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian,

I just built my 530 all the way through to the estimate payment screen.
No problem.

iMac G5, OS X 10.4.5, Safari 2.0.3

I dunno man :dunno:



gesoffen said:


> Hey mullman - any luck with BMWUSA.com's build your own site on Mac (Safari or Firefox)? Mine keeps reseting! It used to work....
> 
> OK - now back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Now that we are back to our regularly scheduled thread, please note my new avatar gives a hint of the March Roundel´s content.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I'm just reviewing the final proofs for the March Roundel. I think y'all will be pleased.
> 
> You won't miss the e.d. article - it's the cover story. At 5000 words, it's an e.d. section really.
> 
> ...


How do I get a subscription of Roundel?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Woops. I see that it has been answered already.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

westwest888 said:


> I guess Jspira only responds to back patting??


Well, he certainly can't respond to you if you have problems with the article and his 106 mph picture. As I remember, he was driving alone on his recent trip and trying to photograph while driving is probably not the smartest thing to do at high speed,e sp. on the autobahn. As for the break in, there are guidelines set by BMW AG. A public article on esp. on Roundel can't certainly contradict their recommendations.


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations on a very good article, Jonathan


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> Well, he certainly can't respond to you if you have problems with the article and his 106 mph picture. As I remember, he was driving alone on his recent trip and trying to photograph while driving is probably not the smartest thing to do at high speed,e sp. on the autobahn. As for the break in, there are guidelines set by BMW AG. A public article on esp. on Roundel can't certainly contradict their recommendations.


Ja, I wouldn't necessarily have chosen that picture (I'm not the photo editor after all and they got 50 pictures from me) and the caption doesn't say that 106 mph is the break-in limit (I didn't write the caption either).

My fastest speed was 245 km/h (verified on the computer, not using the speedometer) but the photos are a bit shakier and not suitable for reproduction.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> I guess Jspira only responds to back patting??


Nah, just to valid concerns. :rofl:

I for one found the article very good, all the info you could possibly squeeze in, nice short owner reviews... I think it hit the right spot with the intended audience (i.e. people who have never done ED before). :thumbup:

But the other guy is right, it was difficult for me to drive the X3 fully loaded with 4 passengers/luggage at 125mph and snap pictures of the speedometer at the same time. I was thinking more about our safety at the time, rather than at Internet glory. :dunno:

Besides, print articles usually have higher standards, quite a bit more editing and more severe space limitations than online ones. You may have noticed that people post with greater abandon (including sometimes abandoning courtesy) than they would speak in face-to-face conversations. :angel:

adc
03 330 ZHP
05 X3 3.0


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

adc said:


> Nah, just to valid concerns. :rofl:
> 
> I for one found the article very good, all the info you could possibly squeeze in, nice short owner reviews... I think it hit the right spot with the intended audience (i.e. people who have never done ED before). :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks adc. The other guy is Arnold S, who is also one of the five people whose vignettes were included in the article.

You are right re the requirements of a print publication and the phenom. of how people post - great observation on that.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Jspira said:


> Thanks adc. The other guy is Arnold S, who is also one of the five people whose vignettes were included in the article.
> 
> You are right re the requirements of a print publication and the phenom. of how people post - great observation on that.


Damn, I'm on print? Second time in my life, both BMW related publications. My roundel's not here yet!  :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> Damn, I'm on print? Second time in my life, both BMW related publications. My roundel's not here yet!


Yes you are!!!

Check your e-mail now.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

i got mine today!


----------



## jet987 (Feb 13, 2006)

*sell your March 2006 Roundel?*

If anyone wants to sell their March, 2006 issue of Roundel, let me know, I'm interested.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

I hope my issue arrives today. I wish I have a few more extra ones to send over to Rolf and Bernhard over in Germany. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> I hope my issue arrives today. I wish I have a few more extra ones to send over to Rolf and Bernhard over in Germany. :thumbup:


Rolf now has a copy of the article itself and I am working on getting copies over to Freimann.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

arnolds said:


> I hope my issue arrives today. I wish I have a few more extra ones to send over to Rolf and Bernhard over in Germany. :thumbup:


Is there a way to order reprints?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Is there a way to order reprints?


They probably charge a lot, as most magazines do, because reprint pricing is designed for companies who are mentioned in an article.

Probably cheaper to buy individual copies, available from the CCA office.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like you can order copies on the CCA Store portion of the website for $4, but they don't have any 2006 issues yet (at least online), so I'll give them a call and see what they can do... :thumbup:


----------



## tmoody (Apr 24, 2004)

i received mine yesterday (after not getting Feb issue for some reason) and sat down and read cover to cover as usual.

i've got a friend doing ED in May on a 650i convertible and wanted to forward a PDF of this section from the Roundel. Is there a link to where I can download this and forward to him?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tmoody said:


> i received mine yesterday (after not getting Feb issue for some reason) and sat down and read cover to cover as usual.
> 
> i've got a friend doing ED in May on a 650i convertible and wanted to forward a PDF of this section from the Roundel. Is there a link to where I can download this and forward to him?


As the cover story, it should be on the BMW CCA Web site in the Rounel section in a few days.


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

jet987 said:


> If anyone wants to sell their March, 2006 issue of Roundel, let me know, I'm interested.


how much over MSRP are you willing to pay. i dont negotiate based on invoice


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

aprilED said:


> how much over MSRP are you willing to pay. i dont negotiate based on invoice


:rofl:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the them, I ordered 4 extra copies, $4 each. :thumbup:


BMW CCA Store Contact Info
BMW CCA
640 S. Main Street Suite 201
Greenville, SC 29601-2564
864 250-0022
Mon-Fri 8:30 am to 5:30 pm EST

*******>
********>


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> I just got off the phone with the them, I ordered 4 extra copies, $4 each. :thumbup:
> 
> *******>********>
> BMW CCA Store Contact Info
> ...


Ha, you are getting copies and I don't even have my original yet.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Ha, you are getting copies and I don't even have my original yet.


:stupid: Me... got his a week ago (if I'm not mistaken.)


----------



## HeatmiserM (Mar 6, 2005)

Does it have anything to do with opting for 1st class delivery for all that get it 'early'? I normally get mine about 10-14 days into the month.

I just started the ED process this week - 06 330ci ZHP - and am curious to read a recent article about ED. My rough plan is to spend 2-3 days in Munich, then go to Frankfurt for a day (visit my euro counterparts in our FRA office), off to Paris for a few days, then over to London for touristy things and drop off. Hopefully the article covers this exact plan... ha!

:thumbup: 

I'm waiting patiently....


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jon said:


> Now Jon, is the word 'Bimmerfest' going to appear in said
> article?
> 
> :angel:


I haven't had a chance to read all the way through, but I did notice that bimmerfest was _not_ listed among the resources for info on ED.

I trust you blame the editors.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I'm just reviewing the final proofs for the March Roundel. I think y'all will be pleased.
> 
> You won't miss the e.d. article - it's the cover story. At 5000 words, it's an e.d. section really.
> 
> ...


Great Article. Read it last night. Good Job!! If somebody asks about ED, all I have to do now is let them read the article. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all the way through, but I did notice that bimmerfest was _not_ listed among the resources for info on ED.
> 
> I trust you blame the editors.


Indeed. Several resources were cut by the editor for ,,space limitations``. I also cut my own travelogue so I could include the 5 from other BMW CCA members.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Finally, my copy just arrived! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally! 6 days after mine arrived- makes me think they are mailed from somewhere around Chicago to get to me so fast!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Finally! 6 days after mine arrived- makes me think they are mailed from somewhere around Chicago to get to me so fast!


Mine just arrived today, one week after yours Me. I enjoyed reading the write up on your ED trip even though I was quite familiar with your more detailed version here on the Fest.

Jspira, That was a great write up about the whole ED experience. Now if they would just give you the rest of the mag..........


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Mine just arrived today, one week after yours Me. I enjoyed reading the write up on your ED trip even though I was quite familiar with your more detailed version here on the Fest.
> 
> Jspira, That was a great write up about the whole ED experience. Now if they would just give you the rest of the mag..........


Thanks MDS!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally received mine today!  

Cover looks good scanned the article and am looking forward to reading it! :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> Mine just arrived today, one week after yours Me. I enjoyed reading the write up on your ED trip even though I was quite familiar with your more detailed version here on the Fest.
> 
> Jspira, That was a great write up about the whole ED experience. Now if they would just give you the rest of the mag..........


Thanks MDS. I´m taking it over slowly, page by page. (look at photo on table of contents page and also my other article on page 26). Pretty soon...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Euro. Delivery Article Now Available Online*

The European Delivery cover story for the March Roundel, "The Ultimate Souvenir", is now online at http://www.bmwcca.org/roundel/march2006


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Nice read, Jonathan! Glad to see Rolf got some free ad space!! :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Nice read, Jonathan! Glad to see Rolf got some free ad space!! :thumbup:


Thanks Ågent99.

Glad you enjoyed it. I´m glad it finally went live on the Web.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all the way through, but I did notice that bimmerfest was _not_ listed among the resources for info on ED.
> 
> I trust you blame the editors.


I finally found the time to read the ED cover story in last Roundel; excellent job Jspira. I found it a bit disappointing though that there wasn't a single word of credit to the bimmerfest community. Hey bimmerfesters - if you feel like me, share your opinion with the editor at Roundel.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

skier said:


> I finally found the time to read the ED cover story in last Roundel; excellent job Jspira. I found it a bit disappointing though that there wasn't a single word of credit to the bimmerfest community. Hey bimmerfesters - if you feel like me, share your opinion with the editor at Roundel.


Thanks. Glad you liked it. I will ask Satch why B'fest as a resource was edited out.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Good article with some useful advice in one of the side bars. To items really caught my eye.

1) Don't order a car with summer tires for winter delivery. Even all seasons could be risky. Personally I would skip winter delivery unless I was buying an Xi.

2) A NAV system will really improve your trip.


----------



## HughH (Jan 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Thanks. Glad you liked it. I will ask Satch why B'fest as a resource was edited out.


Jonathan,

This issue should've been all about the European Delivery Program. I know, you had no say. Here's a suggestion my friend, a new book:

The Idiot's Guide To BMW European Delivery Program

With plenty of stories and photos from members of this forum.

I'll purchase one for myself and several for friends and family. I'm sure a lot of members will do the same.

Give it a thought!
Thanks,
Hugh in Arlington TX


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Jonathan

You must have the magic, this is the first Roundel that has not arrived at the very end of the month. I had to read your article first and it was very enjoyable. It even got me thinking of doing an ED someday although I would not see my car again for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wooohoooo!!! It's a sticky!! :thumbup:


----------

